# Planted Aquarium Startup - Advice Welcome!



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

I have owned aquariums for many years, however, I have never had one planted before and I was considering making my most recent tank planted. Before doing so though, I have a few questions:

1. What plants work best with small/medium size gravel and typical fluorescent lights?

I want something that will grow steadily and is easy to maintain, but won't overwhelm the tank.

2. What plants will get along with a wide variety of species? 

I have a 55 gallon community tank. 

3. What is the best way to transition an existing tank into a planted tank without changing the water conditions drastically and severely stressing the fish?

Thanks in advance for any advice or help you give!


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

KendyLeigh said:


> I have owned aquariums for many years, however, I have never had one planted before and I was considering making my most recent tank planted. Before doing so though, I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. What plants work best with small/medium size gravel and typical fluorescent lights?
> 
> ...


Hello Kendy...

I keep tanks with subdued lighting and have Anubias nana and nangi, Java fern, Cryptocoryne, Singapore moss, Anacharis and Pennywort. These are enough for a nicely planted tank.

I do have quite a few fish in my tanks, so I don't use commercial fertilizers much and I do large, weekly water changes. I find if I keep the water clean, the plants are healthier. Of course, the pure water really benefits the fish too.

Floating plants like Anacharis and Pennywort can just be dropped into the tank water. The others can simply be attached to a piece of driftwood or lava rock with dark sewing thread and placed on top of the substrate. Pretty simple.

B


----------



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks! 

Where's the best place to get these plants from or does it really matter?

Also, do I need to do anything special to introduce these plants to an already established tank?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

1. What plants work best with small/medium size gravel and typical fluorescent lights?

I have grown tiger lotus (dwarf water lily), wisteria, and giant hygro from bulbs in a standard gravel, low light tank with great success, so I would suggest them, along with java moss, crypt, and anubias nana.

2. What plants will get along with a wide variety of species? 

All of the above mentioned plants do well in community tanks.

3. What is the best way to transition an existing tank into a planted tank without changing the water conditions drastically and severely stressing the fish?

Root fertilizer tablets, a liquid plant fertilizer like SeaChem Flourish Comprehensive, and weekly water changes. Oh, and ditch filter carbon if you use it. It leeches nutrients out of the water and can contribute to elevated phosphates.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

KendyLeigh said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Where's the best place to get these plants from or does it really matter?
> 
> Also, do I need to do anything special to introduce these plants to an already established tank?


Hello Kendy...

Your local pet stores will have most of them. Alphaprobreeders is a good online source for plants too.

These are all hardy plants and require nothing special. I just rinse them well in warm tap water to remove any potting soil, snail eggs, etc. and attach the plants to driftwood or lava rock and arrange them in the tank.

B


----------



## Laurencia7 (May 19, 2012)

I have had great success with anubias and java fern, they don't require special lights and they attach to any type of decor, though they look best on driftwood. I even kept a bunch that had budded off my java fern in a small glass for nearly a year near the window and it did amazing! I got driftwood now, and placed it in my Oranda tank.

Just trial and error and do the research, and ask questions. There are bulbs, and full sized plants you can buy, and if you have an aquarium (not Petsmart) and actual local store they do know the most info and can give you great advice. Also some plants need to be disinfected before going into your tank, so ask the best way to rid them of snails or other organisms. Post your pic too, I'd like to see some.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Forget going to any local stores or any other site other than this one. The local stores have a habit of selling plants that are not full aquatic. You won't get that here. Just check the for sale section.


----------

